# And the results are in....



## Shinzu (Apr 20, 2002)

just thought i would post a bit about the USA karate championships.  i competed in breaking, weapons, and forms. 

breaking: front kick (1 board), jump spinning axe kick (2 boards), jump back kick (1 board), ridge hand air break (2 boards).  i came in fourth.  i couldn't compete with all the brick breaking...LOL

weapons: She-Bong Hyung (TSD staff form): second place.

Forms: Bassai-Dae (TSD): fourth place.

considering this was my first "official" tournament i think i did pretty good.  although some people think i got robbed in the forms event.  

hey... there is always next year, but i was lots of fun!

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2002)

Sounds like you did very well--that's great!


----------



## Shinzu (Apr 20, 2002)

thanx!  it was nice to compete


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 20, 2002)

Good job Shinzu  I got 4th for forms once, but that because there was only 4 people in my catagory  If there was another person, I wouldn't have placed, because I did my form (pyung ahn ee dan) at eltra super fast and screwed it up lol. But I got robbed in breaking as well  I did a jumping side kick, 360 round kick, and a axe kick. Ok, so I missed on the side kick     hehehehehe I was nervous I tell ya! lol


----------



## Shinzu (Apr 21, 2002)

yeah, it does make you nervous.  i missed a few breaks but we had 3 chances so i did break them all, but that counted against me.  plus others broke cinderblocks where i did not, so i think that got them more points also.  

oh well... at least i did my best.  that's what counted.


----------

